# What age did you get serious?



## scout200 (May 27, 2011)

It's never too late! At what age did you get serious about working out?


----------



## Hench (May 27, 2011)

Started at 15, got serious-ish at 17 and obsessed by 18.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 27, 2011)

I have been serious since my teens, but didn't really know what the fuck I was doing until my late 20s early 30s (40 now).


----------



## x~factor (May 27, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I have been serious since my teens, but didn't really know what the fuck I was doing until my late 20s early 30s (40 now).



I think that is the real question. We all get all serious but don't really know what the fuck we were doing the first day we set foot at the gym.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 27, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I think that is the real question. We all get all serious but don't really know what the fuck we were doing the first day we set foot at the gym.


It took me a while to figure out that there was more than bench pressing and curls.


----------



## Friendo (May 27, 2011)

Last week


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

Trained from high school on, got really serious in 2001 after my first wife passed away. The gym became my life, even though I never spoke to anyone while training, I felt I was among friends. It kept me from a big, downward spiral and from drinking my life away.


----------



## Kusakup (May 27, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Trained from high school on, got really serious in 2001 after my first wife passed away. The gym became my life, even though I never spoke to anyone while training, I felt I was among friends. It kept me from a big, downward spiral and from drinking my life away.



That's good Anabolic.

I started hard when I was bout 18


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

Kusakup said:


> That's good Anabolic.
> 
> I started hard when I was bout 18


 
18 is a great age to start as long as you can keep ego out of it and remember there are more muscle groups then chest and biceps.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 27, 2011)

18. When I got into college and I had access to a gym 24/7 and unlimited food....oh those were the days.


----------



## Freeway (May 27, 2011)

started at 26 and now im 31 managed to put on 10lbs per year so far...would I say im serious? not as serious as I should be to see the type of results I say I want.. but wanting it and getting is two diff stories..full-time job and wife with 3 kids takes a ton of time away..


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> remember there are more muscle groups then chest and biceps.


Ya, there's also abs.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Ya, there's also abs.



Smart ass, LOL


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 27, 2011)

You're about to be a dad, get used to it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> You're about to be a dad, get used to it.



That's true, but hopefully he or she won't start to early!


----------



## Diesel618 (May 27, 2011)

16ish...I was tryin to go from safety to linebacker and I fell in love with bodybuilding in the process

and Anabolic I know what u mean about feeling like your among friends at the gym even though you don't speak to anyone. I'm the same way. The gym is like my sanctuary..its kept me out of a lot of trouble.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 27, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> 16ish...I was tryin to go from safety to linebacker and I fell in love with bodybuilding in the process
> 
> and Anabolic I know what u mean about feeling like your among friends at the gym even though you don't speak to anyone. I'm the same way. The gym is like my sanctuary..its kept me out of a lot of trouble.


 
It brought me back to life, I was drinking to excess every day. I didn't leave my house hardly at all except to get booze after my wife passed. She was my life. But the gym became my passion, and now I'm two weeks away from marrying the last love of my life, I am a lucky man.


----------



## LAM (May 27, 2011)

I joined my first gym at 13 but didn't really start counting calories, etc. until my freshman year in college so 18.  all through high school though we used to always get milkshakes at this dairy on the way home from the gym.  this was in the mid 80's before there was any type of "official" post workout supplementation routine.


----------



## sassy69 (May 27, 2011)

Started at 15, hired my first trainer at 18, and seriouser & seriouser ever since.


----------



## TampaSRT (May 27, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> It brought me back to life, I was drinking to excess every day. I didn't leave my house hardly at all except to get booze after my wife passed. She was my life. But the gym became my passion, and now I'm two weeks away from marrying the last love of my life, I am a lucky man.


I think I would lose my mind without the gym. When things get tough the gym always seems to bring me comfort and a sense of peace.


----------



## cflores22290 (May 27, 2011)

when i was 18, i was addicted to fukin WoW 15-17...then i found the gym (Thank God)


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 27, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Trained from high school on, got really serious in 2001 after my first wife passed away. The gym became my life, even though I never spoke to anyone while training, I felt I was among friends. It kept me from a big, downward spiral and from drinking my life away.



Awesome to see you engaged in something positive during tough times.  It's unfortunate that only few do this.  Good for you.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 27, 2011)

I started toying with weights when I was in my early teens but it wasn't until I was 21 when I got serious about lifting and it wasn't until I was 26 when I started doing it all right to reap real results.


----------



## keith1569 (May 27, 2011)

got serious at 19..started at like 16 years old


----------



## GMO (May 28, 2011)

13 for freshman football, and I never looked back.  It has been my passion for the last 21 years...


----------



## SFW (May 28, 2011)

Im still not serious. Its more of a hobby in my case. Surprised to see so many people who "are serious" about it. You guys must be totally jacked then.


----------



## Hench (May 28, 2011)

^^It's subjective, serious in my book means I don't miss sessions, give 100% every time in the gym and make an effort to track my intake and take my supps. 

What's your definition of serious?


----------



## SFW (May 28, 2011)

Hench said:


> What's your definition of serious?


 
20 mins eod on the stairmaster.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 28, 2011)

Started at 17 and stop at 18 and got back into it around 22 and then got serious at 27. I'm 28 now.


----------



## ThreeGigs (May 28, 2011)

I got serious about 9 months ago, age 44.


----------



## OutWhey (May 29, 2011)

scout200 said:


> It's never too late! At what age did you get serious about working out?


 After the drinking and partying in the high school years, I started to get very serious about lifting and health about the age of 20. Since then my life has changed. I would have to give credit to NTBM for my results though. products are nuts!


----------



## SilentBob187 (May 29, 2011)

22


----------



## trapzilla (May 29, 2011)

started 15, obsessed by 15 1/2 knew what I was doing by 16 1/2, I read a shit load.


----------



## triplstep (May 29, 2011)

Thanks in part to this forum, I got plugged in and tuned in to HOW to,  hence lifting became serious at a ripe age of fifty


----------



## coachmichelle (May 29, 2011)

I started when I was at school was very keen on sports played any sport I could do. Only thing was my diet was rubbish and like most teens had loads of rubbish and thought I be ok as I played sports and join gym when I was 17. I was a fussy eater as well until about 3 years ago. I now love all healthy foods and lost 5stone last year and went from size 22 to size 14 I am very keen to get to my ideal weight and to size 12 or 10 would be great. I go to gym now 4 times a week and play tennis when I can. My diet is good and I stay away from junk food. I love weight training and fitness but at least now I know food and the right food is so important. Anyone can lost weight if they eat right. I know I wasn't eating right but just didn't worry and so what change? Doctors telling me I am at risk of health probelms and I join up local gym and went on this weight lost programme which was amazing good 12 week programme learning about diet and training. I am now on my way to leading a good and healthy life. Never to late>


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 30, 2011)

Started at 14ish..Didn't get "serious" until 18...then was unserious again from 19-22.
Now 23 and getting serious again.


----------



## buddhaluv (May 30, 2011)

started when I was 15 @ 110 pounds, been hooked since I was 16.. I'm now 21 @ 210 Pounds


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2011)

I started around 13 years old. I was a short and fat pathetic excuse for a person, but then puberty kicked in and dormant genetics took over. In less than a year I dropped most of my body fat, grew to 6"2 by 9th grade, and filled out in all the places that counted. I was addicted to lifting and I had a point to prove. I made varsity football in the 8th grade, and was a starting lineman by the 10th.


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)

I started lifting @ 40 left for a while and started back @ 49 50 now


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

24 years old after I found out my ex fiancee was having an affair.  It was either balls to the wall with the gym or I was drinking.  With a career, mortgage car payments and all the other crap that went along with it I chose the gym.  

That was all two years ago and I am lucky to say that I am engaged to the best woman in the world!


----------



## jagbender (May 31, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> 24 years old after I found out my ex fiancee was having an affair. It was either balls to the wall with the gym or I was drinking. With a career, mortgage car payments and all the other crap that went along with it I chose the gym.
> 
> That was all two years ago and I am lucky to say that I am engaged to the best woman in the world!


 

Nice choices


----------



## scout200 (May 31, 2011)

Freeway said:


> full-time job and wife with 3 kids takes a ton of time away..



Ha, I hear that!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 31, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> 24 years old after I found out my ex fiancee was having an affair.  It was either balls to the wall with the gym or I was drinking.  With a career, mortgage car payments and all the other crap that went along with it I chose the gym.
> 
> That was all two years ago and I am lucky to say that I am engaged to the best woman in the world!



Happy for you my brother. Life knocks us down, we have to pick ourselves up. Much respect!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 31, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Happy for you my brother. Life knocks us down, we have to pick ourselves up. Much respect!


 
We gotta do what we gotta do, bro!  Sometimes it's not about how hard you can hit, but how hard you can get hit.  I believe that was close to a line from Rocky Balboa.  Pretty true when you think about it.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 31, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> We gotta do what we gotta do, bro!  Sometimes it's not about how hard you can hit, but how hard you can get hit.  I believe that was close to a line from Rocky Balboa.  Pretty true when you think about it.



Very true!


----------



## dsc123 (May 31, 2011)

started of at the age of 16, after 6 and a half weeks in hospital not being able to eat or drink, and coming out at a weight of 6 stone 9lbs, since joining IM about a year ago have learnt loads. am now 20 years old and around 182lbs.


----------



## WideLoad (Jun 1, 2011)

37...shits not easy at that age. Props to the older guys who are killin it and lookin good...it's way to easy to take a nap instead.


----------



## scout200 (Jun 1, 2011)

WideLoad said:


> 37...shits not easy at that age. Props to the older guys who are killin it and lookin good...it's way to easy to take a nap instead.



Ha ha.. nicely said!  The fact is that it is NEVER too late to begin a training program.  Studies have shown that even people in the 70's and 80's can gain muscle  and impact their health.


----------



## sacrifice (Jun 2, 2011)

I have been "playing" around in the gym for 10 or so years.  However, I became serious a few months ago, at age 56.5.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2011)

sacrifice said:


> I have been "playing" around in the gym for 10 or so years. However, I became serious a few months ago, at age 56.5.


 
Never too late to start, congrats!!


----------



## Nadar (Jun 2, 2011)

scout200 said:


> it's never too late! At what age did you get serious about working out?


 
22 which was seven years ago.


----------



## boothe7 (Jun 2, 2011)

*new to all of this*

im 20 years old  weigh bout 145 want to get to bout 180 an new advice on it someone told me to try dbol an winstrol but i dnt no anything about it


----------



## careless22 (Jun 2, 2011)

i got serious serious for the first time at 16, then about 4 months ago i got serious again. But i have gone on and of so many times since 14, relatively serious multiple times.


----------



## amonroe (Jun 11, 2011)

I started going to the gym when I started college, at 18 years old. I didn't really get serious until I was 21 though...


----------



## MDR (Jun 11, 2011)

Started going to the gym in Junior High. Trained hard for football throughout High School. Started competing as an Olympic lifter at 15. By my Senior year I'd switched over to powerlifting full-time, and competed the year before graduation in age group meets. Pulled 500 pounds to break the existing age-group state record my Senior year, and broke the school record in the Bench at 385. Once I got to University and was on scolarship, I started really training hard, and competing in local and regional meets. Contrinued to compete as a Powerlifter all through my 20's and into my 30's. Forty five now, and I still love to train.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 11, 2011)

I worked out a lot in high school, but I can't say that I was serious until college.


----------



## P90Xyberfive (Jun 26, 2011)

I was 30.  Never even thought about exercise and then one day woke up and decided I needed a change.


----------



## To_The_Top (Jun 27, 2011)

Started at age 17 in my senior year in highschool and havnt looked back for the past 7 years.  Been going to the gym at least 5 days a week ever since!!  Hard work definitely pays off!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 27, 2011)

scout200 said:


> it's never too late! At what age did you get serious about working out?


 
20.

Never too late, but certainly can be too early imo, which is anyone younger than 15.


----------



## scout200 (Jun 28, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> 20.
> 
> Never too late, but certainly can be too early imo, which is anyone younger than 15.



Well said!  But I do believe it is extremely important for children to have a strong foundation that includes a healthy diet as well as physical activity.


----------



## carmineb (Jun 29, 2011)

scout200 said:


> It's never too late! At what age did you get serious about working out?


 

I am realizing that now.  I came back ot the gym at age 50 and I cold barely push up 60 for military presses on machine, 2-3 and the energy in muscle would give out, I never realized how out of shape i was in and thoguht i cold never rebuild a fraction of what little I had the priveledge of building in my 20s.    Today, short of a gut I am working on, I am in the best shape since my early 20s....  My goal is to make a full comeback and surpass my 20s.....

I think muscle memory helps a little.  I think increased testosterone helps.....


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 29, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I am realizing that now.  I came back ot the gym at age 50 and I cold barely push up 60 for military presses on machine, 2-3 and the energy in muscle would give out, I never realized how out of shape i was in and thoguht i cold never rebuild a fraction of what little I had the priveledge of building in my 20s.    Today, short of a gut I am working on, I am in the best shape since my early 20s....  My goal is to make a full comeback and surpass my 20s.....
> 
> I think muscle memory helps a little.  I think increased testosterone helps.....



This post made my day! I love when I read posts like this man, I know you'll lose that gut and get in even better shape! Any help I can be, PM me.


----------



## scout200 (Jul 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I am realizing that now.  I came back ot the gym at age 50 and I cold barely push up 60 for military presses on machine, 2-3 and the energy in muscle would give out, I never realized how out of shape i was in and thoguht i cold never rebuild a fraction of what little I had the priveledge of building in my 20s.    Today, short of a gut I am working on, I am in the best shape since my early 20s....  My goal is to make a full comeback and surpass my 20s.....
> 
> I think muscle memory helps a little.  I think increased testosterone helps.....



That's truly awesome!


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Started at 15, hired my first trainer at 18, and seriouser & seriouser ever since.



If you qualify "serious" by how much of both time & money spend on trainers, training, memberships, food, etc. - I'd say the last 2 yrs and thru the last 6 months of this year, have been and are "Serious as a heart attack".


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Jul 1, 2011)

I have had an interest since I was like 13. Always been an athletic, sporty person. Had my days of signing up for a gym membership and attending like 5 times before I never returned. I became very motivated last year when I knew I was coming to culinary school.. I didn't want to be the stereotypical chef, pudgey. 

So, I got serious, super serious for the first time in my life. Took a break through the winter, developed arthritis in my left knee.. tried everything to get rid of the pain and swelling, finally took a chance on lifting again. Little to no swelling since, stiffness/ache as to be expected, but I will take that over the intense pain.

At this point, I expect I will be lifting for as long as I live, to avoid the worst parts of arthritis. I am 26.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 1, 2011)

Muscle_Girl said:


> I have had an interest since I was like 13. Always been an athletic, sporty person. Had my days of signing up for a gym membership and attending like 5 times before I never returned. I became very motivated last year when I knew I was coming to culinary school.. I didn't want to be the stereotypical chef, pudgey.
> 
> So, I got serious, super serious for the first time in my life. Took a break through the winter, developed arthritis in my left knee.. tried everything to get rid of the pain and swelling, finally took a chance on lifting again. Little to no swelling since, stiffness/ache as to be expected, but I will take that over the intense pain.
> 
> At this point, I expect I will be lifting for as long as I live, to avoid the worst parts of arthritis. I am 26.



Its interesting how over the years, it was so important to take days off to avoid over-training. However since the last year or so (e.g. age 45) its become that much more important to NOT take a day off, and also be sure to stretch - because every day I take off, I"m that much tighter in the hamstrings / IT bands than I was when I'm consistenly in the gym.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 2, 2011)

I started at 12 with just curls and shrugs (yea I just wanted big traps and biceps lol), and when I turned 14 I got serious. I have no regrets. I was skinny as hell and I think all the barbell work during puberty helped thicken my bones and make my 130lb frame a LOT bigger.


----------



## cad500 (Jul 3, 2011)

Serious in my 20's.  Wrecked motorcycle down and out depressed.  Never thought I would lift again.  Started running did a few marathons and ultramarathons.  Have now seen the error of my ways and now thankfully back in the Gym at 40.   Bigger and stronger than ever.  Never say never.


----------



## Tiroof! (Jul 3, 2011)

scout200 said:


> It's never too late! At what age did you get serious about working out?



when I was 14 beautiful girl rejected me.(used to be fat)

Worked like a beast. Now im the guy every chick wishes they had....and she asked me out when I was 17.... I rejected her....

And the beast just keeps growing....


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 3, 2011)

Tiroof! said:


> when I was 14 beautiful girl rejected me.(used to be fat)
> 
> Worked like a beast. Now im the guy every chick wishes they had....and she asked me out when I was 17.... I rejected her....
> 
> And the beast just keeps growing....


 
Ego much?


----------



## JCBourne (Jul 3, 2011)

I got serious when I was 20. I say that because I started at 16 and didn't really know shit until I was 20. I think I thought I was serious, but I really didn't know much because of lack of help. Around 20 I still wasn't very big and was tired of being called skinny, it really pissed me off. I really set out for a good plan and diet and the rest is history. After about 6-8 months with my new diet and workout plan I put on some size and when I saw old friends they no longer called me "skinny" it was then they would say "man, you've gotten a lot bigger", it was a nice feeling.

Sent from my phone.


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 3, 2011)

carmineb said:


> I am realizing that now.  I came back ot the gym at age 50 and I cold barely push up 60 for military presses on machine, 2-3 and the energy in muscle would give out, I never realized how out of shape i was in and thoguht i cold never rebuild a fraction of what little I had the priveledge of building in my 20s.    Today, short of a gut I am working on, I am in the best shape since my early 20s....  My goal is to make a full comeback and surpass my 20s.....
> 
> I think muscle memory helps a little.  I think increased testosterone helps.....



Muscle memory is one of the few things that gets better as you get older...!


----------



## Tiroof! (Jul 4, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> Ego much?



To be totally honest with you...and seriously 100% honest.... its trie.


----------



## scout200 (Jul 6, 2011)

cad500 said:


> Serious in my 20's.  Wrecked motorcycle down and out depressed.  Never thought I would lift again.  Started running did a few marathons and ultramarathons.  Have now seen the error of my ways and now thankfully back in the Gym at 40.   Bigger and stronger than ever.  Never say never.



That's great man!!


----------

